# Berkeley DB



## slipknot (Dec 5, 2005)

Hi,

Looking at setting up ClamAV, SpamAssasin and amavisd-new to filter mail to a  postfix server. I'm reading through the instructions from the excellent "Mac OS X Tiger Unleashed" which suggest upgrading the Berkeley DB 'cos Tiger's installation is not current. Well as the book isn't currrent - it was written with a developer's release of 10.4 and I'm running 10.4.3 - I thought it'd be a good idea to check the current installed version of the Berkeley DB. Four days later I still don't know how to do that and I'm not much clearer on what the Berkeley DB actually does.

How do you check what version of Berkeley DB is installed and er ... what does it do? What else might I break if I install the latest version (4.4) and how could I get back to the version Tiger uses (whatever that is) if I need to without having to go through a clean system install?

Look forward to hearing.

Thanks in advance,

Gavin


----------



## sourcehound (Dec 7, 2005)

slipknot said:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> Looking at setting up ClamAV, SpamAssasin and amavisd-new to filter mail to a  postfix server. I'm reading through the instructions from the excellent "Mac OS X Tiger Unleashed" which suggest upgrading the Berkeley DB 'cos Tiger's installation is not current. Well as the book isn't currrent - it was written with a developer's release of 10.4 and I'm running 10.4.3 - I thought it'd be a good idea to check the current installed version of the Berkeley DB. Four days later I still don't know how to do that and I'm not much clearer on what the Berkeley DB actually does.
> 
> ...



For current version look here:

http://www.opensource.apple.com/darwinsource/10.4.3/BerkeleyDB-12/

For newer versions that can coexist with OS X Versions, try:

http://fink.sourceforge.net

http://darwinports.opendarwin.org


----------

